# essere giallo come un limone



## Lauretess

Ciao a tutti,
Je viens de découvrir l'idiome "giallo come un limone". Est-ce bien la même signification que l'expression française "blanc comme un linge" ou "blanc comme un cachet d'aspirine" ?   
Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dipende dal contesto


----------



## Lauretess

Malheureusement, il n'y avait pas de contexte Paul. C'était une sorte de lexique avec des expressions comprenant "limone" : "essere giallo come un limone", "spremere qualcuno come un limone", "garantito al limone"


----------



## Olaszinhok

Lauretess said:


> Je viens de découvrir l'idiome "giallo come un limone"


Est-ce que vous ne connaissez pas l'expression française " Être jaune comme un citron ou comme un coing? " Vous pouvez regarder ceci: 
jaune comme un citron (définition)
Être jaune comme un citron ou comme un coing : signification et origine de lexpression


----------



## Lauretess

Merci Olaszinhok. Figurez-vous que je ne connaissais pas cette expression. Je la découvre grâce à vous. Vous connaissez mieux le français que moi  . Comme le dit l'expression "je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir"


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao,
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser cette expression pour désigner une personne avec un ictère ? 

Ictère ou jaunisse : Ictère — Wikipédia

Et pas uniquement une personne qui a le teint malade. 

Ou pas ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lauretess said:


> "essere giallo come un limone"


Nonostante il significato letterale sia chiaro, non ho mai sentito questa espressione, quindi non avrei idea di cosa dovrebbe voler dire, se non presa letteralmente.


----------



## Giulia2213

Et en français ? On peut dire "être jaune comme un citron" pour une personne qui a la jaunisse ?

Edit "citron" au lieu de "cotron"

Merchiiii


----------



## matoupaschat

Giulia2213 said:


> Et en français ? On peut dire "être jaune comme un cotron" pour une personne qui a la jaunisse ?
> 
> 
> Merchiiii


Bien sûr qu'on peut dire "être jaune comme un c*i*tron" pour quelqu'un qui a la jaunisse.


----------



## Giulia2213

@matoupaschat Apparemment, nos corrections de ma grosse coquille se sont croisées !


----------

